
Ask HN: How can I view older 'Ask HN' questions? - CM30
As in, ones from more than a day or so ago?<p>Because part of me wants to read some of the older questions here, but the Ask HN list only goes back to a day or so ago, and I&#x27;d like a bit more structure than &#x27;search Ask HN in the search engine and see what randomly comes up&#x27;.<p>Is there an older archive for these things anywhere online?
======
siddhant
This should be useful -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
CM30
Thanks. Just wanted to see Ask HN questions from more than a day ago, and this
seems to do just that.

------
larryfole
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

Some relevant shortcuts for filtering contents in Hackernews[1]:

Top links:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

Newest links:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

New comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/newcomments)

SHOW HN posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

Noob Stories:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories](https://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories)

Noob comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/noobcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/noobcomments)

Best comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments](https://news.ycombinator.com/bestcomments)

Jobs: [https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

User Leaderboard
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

Front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front](https://news.ycombinator.com/front)

Some of the above are listed here as well.[2] For formatting of submissions,
you can refer here[3].

You can find more tips here[3]

Reference:

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

[2] [https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc](https://news.ycombinator.com/formatdoc)

~~~
type0
Classic filtering:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

------
provost
I wish HN offered a search function, but they don't. Fortunately, the folks at
Algolia offer a search tool for HN here:
[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

~~~
mattmanser
HN does provide a search option, powered by Algolia. It's at the bottom of the
page.

Algolia is one of YC's investments, Algolia provides your site with search
like Disqus provides comments.

~~~
provost
Oh wow, thank you for pointing that out! I've completely missed that for
years. Do you know when they added it?

~~~
mattmanser
They did a blog post about it:

[https://blog.algolia.com/hacker-news-search-
algolia/](https://blog.algolia.com/hacker-news-search-algolia/)

------
traviswingo
@siddhant's recommendation to use the algolia search is probably the best way
for simple searching of what you want. You could also always use the API and
build a UI that better suits your needs, should existing ones not suffice.

[https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

------
3into10power5
Related question, Is there a way to "download"(for machine learning purposes)
all posts on HN?

